# My Akatsuki wallpaper



## nefer_sbedjieb (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi there fellow Shinobis!

I decided to make this wall with the image of Akatsuki from 316th chapter...
I arranged the image, changed the colours and shadows and put a background. I hope you like it!



critics are welcome


----------



## Win Z (Sep 10, 2006)

really awesome!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow the red moon is really nice,I love it ^^.Good job with the bg 
Nice work indeed


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice ^0^


----------



## wapy (Sep 10, 2006)

great job!!! I love it!!               ....


----------



## Love (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG...I love it


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 10, 2006)

So kool man. Its awesome.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 10, 2006)

impressive adjustments ^^

I like it <3


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2006)

Yea Really good, and great choice of background


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 10, 2006)

wow, I really like the txt font you used
and the colour theme.
props.


----------



## Woozie (Sep 10, 2006)

*Fangasms all over the picture*


----------



## Smoke (Sep 10, 2006)

wow, that looks friggin sweet


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 10, 2006)

ZOMG  That's really amazing! 


I shall give you +reps for this!


----------



## heyhey (Sep 10, 2006)

damn, that's anwsome.


----------



## kamika (Sep 10, 2006)

thats really wicked! 
awesome style
did you brused the official wallpaper or did you used an render(if its an render i need it  )


----------



## Princess Ari (Sep 10, 2006)

Absoloutley amazing, it looks really good! ^_^ The new background looks good


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 10, 2006)

Holy shnikes! That is truely, absolutely, down right freaking spectacular! Amazing! Perfect! Great! Muy bien! I can describe that indescribable wall paper of Akatsuki in plenty of languages if you want me to! But either way the point is, you don't get much better than that! I applaud thee for thy maginificent work of art!


----------



## Clue (Sep 10, 2006)

I love it!  Great job.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Wow the red moon is really nice,I love it ^^.Good job with the bg
> Nice work indeed


My thoughts exactly. One of the best pictures of the Akasuki, shows the entire team.


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Sep 10, 2006)

:shock holy shit! you've photoshoped it so very well!!! Can I have it?! can i? huh huh huh?! I want the background version.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Sep 10, 2006)

loving it my friend


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Sep 10, 2006)

It's stunning :amazed !
I just wish it had a higher resolution.


----------



## XSicarius (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG >.< I love it soo much! <3 *saves*
ur Photoshop skill is very awesome indeed =D


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 10, 2006)

wow thats a really cool pix.


----------



## az0r (Sep 11, 2006)

it looks great!


----------



## Bill (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice though i wish it had a higher resolution.


----------



## Moses (Sep 11, 2006)

iy's realy good! I'd use it if my computer were smaller


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 11, 2006)

Good job! It looks very nice!


----------



## Ysera (Sep 11, 2006)

Really nice.. I like..


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice wallpaper! I luff it. I love the colours and the way you let the word 'Akatsuki' seem to sparkle on the moon.

Great job!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for your supporting!

I love you guys!


----------



## litl_x (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG that rocks!! sooo cool!!!


----------



## Fenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## Ai.Nezumi.Chan (May 29, 2007)

Nyah! I love this wallpaper!! It's on my desktop, so nyah! Thanks for making this. YOU RULE! ^_^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2007)

Ohhh, the background of the moon works so very well, love it.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jun 8, 2007)

coool i like it!!!


----------



## PandaBot (Jun 8, 2007)

thats really really cool


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 8, 2007)

one word: AWESOME!


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 15, 2007)

nice really nice i like it alot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow - nice wallpaper! In fact i'm using it right now


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 15, 2007)

I think I love you.


----------



## Denji (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had this for a while and finally find out who did it! Impressive work!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Dec 15, 2007)

effing sweet wallpaper


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2007)

That wouldn't be my personal choice of colour but it's pretty nice, not bad at all. ^^


----------



## Usagi-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

Really wonderful work! But you should use other font to write "Akatsuki". Maybe something than more resembles japanese. Something like...


----------



## GottSein (Jan 19, 2008)

Searched for akatsuki wallpaper on google and this was the third hit.  

I'm loving the wallpaper it looks great.


----------



## Katsuragi Tsukasa (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow. You are a wonderful designer. <3


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 19, 2008)

Love it! .. Really great work!


----------



## Tefax (Jan 19, 2008)

ooh, amazing wallpaper  good job


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hm, nice walpaper but I won' t use it


----------



## origami.sanity (Jan 19, 2008)

Impressive. You obviously put a lot of effort into it, I'm adoring the way it came out.


----------

